# Orchideenausstellung Berlin



## Trautchen (18. Sep. 2008)

Hallo, für alle Orchideenliebhaber 

in der Umgebung von Berlin

oder andere Anreisewillige

nächstes Wochenende ist es wieder soweit



und Anke geht hin.  

* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Dodi (18. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Orchideenausstellung Berlin*

Hallo Anke,

schade, das ist für mich etwas weit weg. 

Sonst wäre ich gerne gekommen, denn Orchideen sind schon etwas Faszinierendes!


----------



## Trautchen (18. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Orchideenausstellung Berlin*

Hallo Dodi, das stimmt, ich bin immer dort wenn das ansteht, es ist wirklich einmalig. 
Vor allem die Menge an Blüten macht ja den Eindruck. Wann findet man das schonmal....

Ich kann ja ein paar Fotos machen...


----------



## Dodi (18. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Orchideenausstellung Berlin*

Hallo Anke,

das solltest Du auf jeden Fall tun! 

Ich würde mich riesig über Fotos freuen - Annett bestimmt ebenfalls, die mag nämlich Orchideen auch sehr.

Bei uns im botanischen Garten gibt es ein großes Gewächshaus mit tropischen Pflanzen und auch mit vielen Orchideen. Da erfreue ich mich manchmal dran.


----------



## Trautchen (18. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Orchideenausstellung Berlin*

Ok, mach´ich gern, ich mach´für mich ja sowieso jede Menge.


----------



## axel (18. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Orchideenausstellung Berlin*

Prima Tip Anke  

Da werd ich Samstag auch mal einen Besuch machen . 
Sonntag hab ich mich Wahlhelfer gemeldet, da wir Kommunalwahlen haben und fast alle Bürger Gemeindevertreter werden wollen . Die dürfen kein Wahlhelfer sein .
Irgendwann und irgendwo muß ich ja mal anfangen Berlin zu erobern  
Gartenwetter ist ja nun fast vorbei  

Lg
axel


----------



## Trautchen (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Orchideenausstellung Berlin*

Hallo allerseits. 

Ich bin wieder zurück, bewaffnet mit jeder Menge Fotos vom Wochenende. Eine Auswahl will ich Euch gerne zeigen, da ich mich aber nicht entscheiden konnte, sind es 35 geworden. Ich hoffe, Ihr verzeiht mir das... 
Also die Ausstellung war wieder super, wobei es mir vorkommt, daß die Ausstellungsflächen immer kleiner und die Verkaufsflächen immer größer werden...
Sie findet in Berlin übrigens alle 2 Jahre statt.
So und nun ein Teil meiner Ausbeute:

Zuerst meine Lieblinge - die Cattleyen/Laelien und Hybriden
  
  
  
  
 

die Phalaenopsen dieses Jahr nicht so zahlreich vertreten
  

und der schöne Rest
  
  
  
  
 

Teil 2 folgt in Kürze.

Ich habe jetzt die lat. Bezeichnungen der Pflanzen nicht beigefügt, zum größten Teil aber hier. Wen es interessiert, bitte melden.


----------



## Trautchen (29. Sep. 2008)

*Orchideenausstellung in Berlin - Teil 2 - viele Fotos*

Also hier ist Teil 2 der Fotoreihe
         


eine Goldmedaillengewinnerin
 

Sorry, ein paar Cattleyen sind hier auch noch mit reingerutscht...

     

So das war´s erstmal.
Viel Spaß beim Ansehen...


----------



## Dodi (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Orchideenausstellung Berlin*

Hallo Anke!

Danke!  (Das reimt sich...  )

Die Cattleya finde ich auch mit am schönsten.

Tolle Fotos hast Du gemacht, , dass Du uns hast dran teilhaben lassen. 


Edit: eine kleine Bitte an Dich: nächstes mal nicht sooo viele Bilder nebeneinander, da muss man/frau ja seitwärts scrollen...


----------

